# New job vent.... Ugh!



## BunMommaD (Feb 9, 2012)

So I started this new job like 3weeks ago...I am a nanny, have been for almost 12 years! I love the girls and the parents are very laid back and I can come and go as I please with the kids! Which is great! However I got paid the first week I worked and then last week the mom asked me if we could do bi-weekly pay... Which I said was fine... So I was suppose to get paid for the last 2 weeks yesterday! So I asked her today when I was going to get paid... And her response? "well, we will TRY to pay you tomorrow..." 

What? TRY!?!? I told her she better try real hard... Cuz I don't work for FREE!!! And she laughed!!!! WTH?!?!?! 

In all my 12 years of nannying I have NEVER had to ask to be paid! This is unreal... So I guess if I don't get paid tomorrow I wont be back til they can pay me... Which will make me feel really bad for leaving the kids... But I seriously can't work for free...  

It's not fair for them to put me in this position! They obviously can not afford a nanny! 

Back to looking for a new job! I don't need this stress... So aggravating!! :X:X


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 9, 2012)

Probably won't be the last time they do that to you. I think you're smart to look around


----------



## MILU (Feb 9, 2012)

It sucks... I'd even help people who need "volunteer work" but they should tell me BEFORE I go there that they can't pay. Many times I worked for schools (very rich schools) and they did the same. Then they looked at me as id I were a mean person when I asked (very politely) about my payment. I mean, if they need a volunteer, why don't they say it? But in case of those schools, they had WAY more money than me and yes they could afford to pay. They were just trying to get away with it. They treated me as if I were a beggar when I asked them to pay. Not fair.
Yes, you should definitely get another job... good luck! I'm sure you'll find something much better!!
:agree:nod


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there some nanny forum you can list these people on, so they won't pull this scam again? And they clearly don't care about stability in the kids' lives. You might want to consider getting there a little late tomorrow & leaving right away if you're not paid [and probably that should be in cash].


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 10, 2012)

I used to be a live in nanny while I was in college and before Jason and I got married. I was a live in for six months. After about two months the women I was working for really started treating me like dirt. She would make rude comments about me and even decided I could no longer cook non vegan food in her kitchen. She knew I was not a vegan when she hired me. I hated that women and her stupid "dave mathews band" tattoo...... So one day  HeHeHe....While she was on vacation I packed my things and left without notice. I loved the idea of her scrambling for a nanny the day before she had to go to work. I was sad because I loved her little daughter. But I did what I had to and got the heck out of there.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 10, 2012)

Way to go, Katie!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 10, 2012)

I've had something similar happen with my pet sitting business. It sucks doing the work and then not getting paid. Having to ask for the money makes you feel terrible, even though you have nothing to be guilty about.

Now I make sure with new clients I get paid upfront, or at least half upfront during our initial meeting and the other half they get if they want their house key back,lol. Its sad but I learned my lesson even though it cost me a weekend of working for free(stupid people never paid me!)

In your case, you should require a late fee if they don't pay you on time. Or just simply ask for post dated checks. That's the easiest as then they don't have to worry about remembering.

But if they can't afford to pay you thats another thing. They shouldn't have a nanny if they can't afford one. If they are doing this to you 3 weeks into working for them I don't think its going to be a one time thing. Sounds like you should find a new family.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 10, 2012)

My husband had this happen to him last night. He teaches chess privately and the dad forgot the check for the second week in a row. It's annoying because we have had large vet bills lately so we were counting on the money. In his case, the people are rich and it wouldn't occur to them that someone might need their check. We will make it until next week, but it would have been more comfortable being paid what he was owed.

It sounds like you need to have a very frank conversation with them. It puts you in a horribly uncomfortable position though. Good luck.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I agree that I need a new job! But I also just found out today that in WV if an employer doesn't pay you on time you can sue for 3xs the amount your owed! So yes we are going to have to have a very frank discussion! So as of today I still haven't been pain (though maybe she would pay me when she got here) but nope! 

SOOOOO to night for dinner we are having ICE CREAM!!!!! And we are going to make a fort with all the pillows in the living room and jump on the beds til we fall asleep! If I'm working for free, I might as well have FUN, right? Hahahaha aha LOL :big wink:


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 10, 2012)

Hopefully it doesn't come down to taking legal action but having the law on your side definitely helps! Hopefully this person gets their act together and pays you ASAP since there's not much I hate more than people who don't own up to their responsibilities.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 11, 2012)

The problem with getting a judgement is you still may not get paid even if it's 3X. Sounds like it's definitely time for new employ.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 11, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> The problem with getting a judgement is you still may not get paid even if it's 3X. Sounds like it's definitely time for new employ.


Nancy is right. I've done judgements for my job at work for people who don't pay for the heating oil. Though we won and the judge said it needs to be paid, it doesn't mean you actually get paid. 

It's only a judgement in the eye of the courts. 

I think it's time to get a new job. They are taking advantage of a young person who is looking after their children. Can't stand people like that. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guy...

Well surprisingly I got paid yesterday! I ended up threatening them with not returning til I was paid and the dad left and came back 20 minutes later with an envelope of cash! All the money they owed me! SOOOO they had the money! And what just wanted to see how long I would work for free? LOL whatever... Nobody is gone stonewall me! So yes I am looking for work, but I'll stay until I find something else... Because I need the work... They obviously don't want to loose me, so hopefully they understand now I won't be taken advantage of and this won't be an issue anymore... Wll til I find something else and leave anyway lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 11, 2012)

Good for you. I'd ask to be paid daily from now on.


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 13, 2012)

I nanny too and you have to be really careful with that. Luckily I go through an agency so no money actually passes my hands (they pay the agency, the agency gives me a paycheck every two weeks). I have had to handle payment checks from clients to my boss though, and "ask" for them. Sometimes people REALLY don't understand that just because they're not worried about their next paycheck doesn't mean other people don't count on getting paid on time EVERY time not just sometimes. 

It might be worth signing with an agency, you typically get paid more and it's easier to do taxes that way.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 13, 2012)

SunnyCait wrote:


> I nanny too and you have to be really careful with that. Luckily I go through an agency so no money actually passes my hands (they pay the agency, the agency gives me a paycheck every two weeks). I have had to handle payment checks from clients to my boss though, and "ask" for them. Sometimes people REALLY don't understand that just because they're not worried about their next paycheck doesn't mean other people don't count on getting paid on time EVERY time not just sometimes.
> 
> It might be worth signing with an agency, you typically get paid more and it's easier to do taxes that way.



We don't have agencies like that around here... I worked for an agency when I first started almost 12 years ago... But I quickly went to working for myself! In my experience I could make MUCH more money without the agency in the middle... And until now never had an issue with being paid... I did get an apology note this morning upon coming to work and some flowers! HA! What a shocker! So hopefully they realize what they did and it won't happen again.... I'm still looking for another job tho just incase!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, a note & flowers. I think I'd give them another chance if they pay weekly from now on. It's possible they had a financial emergency that's now resolved.


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds good, its really good you stood your ground and said something, maybe they had a cash flow problem suddenly but now its sorted? and if the kids are great and they are chilled out sounds like its all good, good luck with the rest of your job


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Feb 14, 2012)

:goodjob


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 15, 2012)

So the saga continues with what seems to just be a not so great job! Long story short I got screamed at and cursed at in the lobby of a doctors office by the girls dad yesterday.... I spent my valentines Evening crying... I'm so over this place! No apology nothing... And the mom had the nerve to ask me this morning what was wrong cuz i looked tired... Seriously? I have NEVER been spoken to that way in my life... They think this is how normal people behave! 

As soon as I find something else... I'm outta here!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 15, 2012)

UUggg, there's no excuse to behave like that, particularly in public. How can the kids respect your authority if the parents treat you that way? Sounds like dad may be bipolar or something? Good luck finding something with less drama.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 15, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> UUggg, there's no excuse to behave like that, particularly in public. How can the kids respect your authority if the parents treat you that way? Sounds like dad may be bipolar or something? Good luck finding something with less drama.



Thanks!

I'm glad we were in public... He's scary enough I don't need to be alone with him acting like that... He screams at his wife all the time, so I guess he thinks it's ok to do to me too... His 3yo even calls him "Mean" and as we were leaving the doc office she hugged me and said "sorry daddy is so mean... Please come back tomorrow!" breaks my heart... But I can't work somewhere that I'm afraid to be... He really does scare me... I'm not used to men being so aggressive! It's scary!

I applied to like 15 jobs so far today... I just need one!


----------

